# Who wrote the NYT Op Ed?



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Who do you think wrote the NY Times Op-ed piece? It'll eventually come out...


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

My best guess: Dan Coats. 
Longshot guess: Melania. :nevreness:


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

If it is fake it would be the NYT doing it in order to get Trump to look around. I don't think the NYT would be scammed.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

milhouse said:


> My best guess: Dan Coats.
> Longshot guess: Melania. :nevreness:



i like the Melania theory. Although Barron is getting old enough. How about trump's former daughter-in-law? maybe she disliked her former FIL & now's the opportunity, what with mid-terms coming up & democrats winning governorships ...


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

I thought the NYT already admitted one of their staffers wrote it. Pure fiction like the rest of that rag.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

probably Russian mole in the WH


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

My vote is for Jeff Sessions. Trump has been brutal with him lately.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Spidey said:


> My vote is for Jeff Sessions. Trump has been brutal with him lately.


Do you think there's any way it could be fake as Trump originally claimed? If this was ever proven to be fake, it would be a huge win for Trump and his supporters. Now I see that he's asking the Times to investigate the situation. This is weird, since from the very start I read that NYT said they knew the author’s actual identity but were keeping it secret because the person’s job would be ”jeopardized by its disclosure.” 

To me, the Times fact checking has always been regarded as the best in the industry, and I just assumed once it was printed that this was for real. Not a chance they would print something like this if wasn't vetted many times over. I am surprised at how many news stories I read that claim it's fake.

ltr


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I found this link on the use of a anonymous source. It could get you into trouble according to the article.

https://www.spj.org/ethics-papers-anonymity.asp


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

ltr - I think, the article has enough inside information to indicate it is real. But most compelling is Trump's reaction with Trump labeling the person who gave it to the times as "treasonous" and "criminal". The official statement from Sarah Huckabee Sanders indicates that the White-house believes it to be real:

“The individual behind this piece has chosen to deceive, rather than support, the duly elected president of the United States,” she said. “He is not putting country first, but putting himself and his ego ahead of the will of the American people. This coward should do the right thing and resign.”


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...sooooo......it's a "he", is it?.......


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe there were many people interviewed and they decided to pen it on one source


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

It was written by David Dennison. :stupid:


----------

